# What should I not to miss in Maui and Kauai?



## yumdrey (Jul 23, 2012)

I am going to Maui in 2 weeks and plan to stay in Westin Kaanapali and Marriott Kauai beach club (total 3 weeks trip).

I have visited only Oahu 25 years ago. I guess many things have been changed since then.
If you have a "must visit" or "must to do" list for Maui and Kauai, please share them with me.

Is a rental car recommended for both islands?
I am not cooking when I travel with my friends.
Any good restaurants in both islands would be appreciated too!
Thanks!!


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2012)

I definitely recommend a car on each island. As far as Restuarants, I like
Kauai Pasta in Kapaa on Kauai. It's a little more expensive and not much to
Look at from the outside but the food is great and save room for desert. 

If you want a nice tour of Kauai take the Kauai Photo Tour also out of Kapaa. You
Don't have to be a big photographer and they take you to some of the most
Beautiful places on the island. It was  $119 for I think it was a five hour tour.
If your interested let me know I can post a link.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 23, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> I am going to Maui in 2 weeks and plan to stay in Westin Kaanapali and Marriott Kauai beach club (total 3 weeks trip).
> 
> I have visited only Oahu 25 years ago. I guess many things have been changed since then.
> If you have a "must visit" or "must to do" list for Maui and Kauai, please share them with me.
> ...


What you should "not miss" depends on what you're interests are.

With regards to Kaua'i, if you enjoy hiking IMHO there are two "not to be missed" hikes on Kaua'i.  

One is the first half of the Kalalau trail, starting at the end of the road on the north side of the island at Ke'e Beach.  You can hike the first half of that trail, to Hanakapiai Stream. Beyond that point you need a permit to continue along the Kalalau Trail.  So either turn around or hang a right and go upstream to Hanakapiai Falls., a beautiful waterfall.  Figure two hours to Hanakapiai Stream, and another two hours to Hanakapiai Falls.  So if you turn around at Hanakapiai Stream it's about a four-hour hike.  If you do the falls it will take most of the day.  This is a strenuous hike.  If the weather has been fair, it's not technically difficult.  By that I mean that you don't need to traverse steep cliffs, climb 30-foot high rock faces, or anything like that.  If  it has been raining the trails can be muddy and slippery, verging on treacherous.

The other trail is the Nualolo Ridge-Cliff-'Awa'awapuhi loop on the top of the Na Pali Ridges.  This trail takes you along the tops of knife ridges that are about 50 feet wide, and drop off thousands of feet on either side. The views are stunning. You look down on the helicopters that are doing island tours.  This part of the island is drier, so conditions generally aren't as slippery, though this can be treacherous if it has been raining on the trail.  Last time I took this trail there was one washed out section on the Cliff Trail connector between the Nualolo and 'Awa'awapuhi trails which required a care in traversing.  This is probably my favorite hike in the world.  This is an all-day hike. Be sure to read up about this hike the Ultimate Kauai Guidebook, there are some pointers to be aware of.

With either of these hikes be sure to bring LOTS of water.  I generally consume at least four liters of waters on these hikes if temps are warm.  Better to bring too much water than too little.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2012)

Kauai and Maui are very rural - you must have a car if you ever plan to leave the resort and do any sightseeing.  They are nothing like Honolulu - it's like comparing Carmel to San Francisco!   

Our favorite Kauai restaurants are:

Kintaro's - sushi and Teppanyaki
Brick House Pizza - Mon. & Thurs. night buffet - $14.95
Olympic Cafe - local place with good food and great people watching
Beach House Restaurant - fabulous ocean views
Noodle Hose - local place - good food
Duke's - at the Marriott - beach front

We have a lot of Kauai favorites, but our "don't miss" favorites are:

Snorkeling at Ke'e and Tunnels
Waimea Canyon
Hindu Monastery
ATV trip with Kauai ATV
Kilauea Lighthouse and bird sanctuary
Napali Coast tour (boat)
Allerton and McBride Gardens
We don't do helicrashters...

Good info. in the old posts -
https://www.google.com/search?q="ka...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 23, 2012)

To eat:

Kauai:

Bubba's Burgers, Brick Oven Pizza, Shrimp Station, Ono Family Restaurant, Bobby V's, House of Noodles, Olympic Cafe  (all in Kapaa)

Maui:

Lahaina area:  Teddy's Bigger Burgers, Bubba Gump's, Hard Rock Cafe, Paradise Grill, Hula Grill

Just some suggestions of course, there's so much more.

Have a great vacation!

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## flexible (Jul 23, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> I am going to Maui in 2 weeks and plan to stay in Westin Kaanapali and Marriott Kauai beach club (total 3 weeks trip).
> 
> I have visited only Oahu 25 years ago. I guess many things have been changed since then.
> If you have a "must visit" or "must to do" list for Maui and Kauai, please share them with me.
> ...



HELICOPTER RIDES of Maui tops my list.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 23, 2012)

Get both Kauai and Maui Revealed.
Unless you want to just hang at the resort, as others have suggested you really would need a car on both islands. The bus service on Maui is much better than it used to be though for getting to some places as long as you're flexible and not out too late.

For Kauai we'd ad:
Waimea Canyon
Spouting Horn
Secret Beach
Koloa landing

Tomkats Grille (Not cheep, but better than Cheeseburger in Paradise - not on the water)
Beach House Restaurant
Brennecke's Beach Broiler
Pau Hana Bar & Grill ( Kapaa)

For Maui we'd ad:
Iao Valley
Haleakala
Tedeschi Vineyards
Upcounry
Black Rock (On the northern side of Kaanapali Beach is the sacred spot of Puu Kekaa, also known as Black Rock. Ancient Hawaiians believed this cliff was a jumping off place for the soul to enter the spirit world.)
Kahekili  Beach (Old Airport)
Kapalua
Wailea Beaches
Tropical Plantation
Lahaina Front Street history trail

Kimo's (on the water)
Aloha Mixed Plate (name says it all)
Kobe Japanese Steakhouse (look for the Entertainment 50% off)
Cheeseburger in Paradise (not cheep, but the song is never the same)
Moose McGillycuddy's
Leilani's (on the water)
Lahaina Prime Rib & Fish Company (on the water)



Kona Lovers said:


> Bubba Gump's


Must be missing something... with all the nice places to eat in Lahaina, why is Bubba Gump's so popular?
But then again ... One time ... on Maui ... I suggested to T when whe wanted prime rib instead of mahi mahi that we came all the way to get here we should probably have local food .. to which she responded .... I saw cows on the way from the airport ... so must be local food... so what do I know...


----------



## daventrina (Jul 23, 2012)

flexible said:


> HELICOPTER RIDES of Maui tops my list.


IF the weather is bad DON'T go.  If they won't let you cancel because you don't like the weather ... don't book it. We've made 4 reservations, refused to book twice and flown once with Alex Air in the Hughes 500. That was T's choice after looking at ALL of the data and picking the safest choice (and it was a blast after which she decided she wanted to be a pilot and now is). 

Another alternative is Maui Aviators, LLC (www.mauiaviators.com/ ). We've rented three times and had a blast each time (we had the plane for 4 hours each time). It is the most fun way to get to Hana:hysterical: 



hi08-728flyD 127 by dntanderson, on Flickr





hi08-728flyD 138 by dntanderson, on Flickr




hi08-728flyD 144 by dntanderson, on Flickr

And you may be lucky and be able to go see these on Molokai... (all the helo tours turned back long before we got to here)



hi08-728flyD 473 by dntanderson, on Flickr

 We've been up with two of their instructors and both were very good. We've flown this one http://www.mauiaviators.com/aircraft.htm#6009V and this one http://www.mauiaviators.com/aircraft.htm#C172L. Haven't been on one of their flight tours (because we didn't have to  - it's good to be a pilot) but having been up with two of their instructors, feel comfortable saying that it would be a nice trip.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 23, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Must be missing something... with all the nice places to eat in Lahaina, why is Bubba Gump's so popular?
> But then again ... One time ... on Maui ... I suggested to T when whe wanted prime rib instead of mahi mahi that we came all the way to get here we should probably have local food .. to which she responded .... I saw cows on the way from the airport ... so must be local food... so what do I know...



LOL  Good point.  For Maui, I would add Buzz's Wharf.

@daventrina:  I mentioned Bubba Gump's on Maui as it's right on Front Street in the action of things.  Honestly, we don't eat there on Maui, but when we're in Kona, our sons insist on eating at BG's every night!

On Maui, for the prime rib, you might want to try 5 Palms in Lahaina.

Aloha,  

Marty


----------



## daventrina (Jul 23, 2012)

Kona Lovers said:


> ... I mentioned Bubba Gump's on Maui as it's right on Front Street in the action of things. ...


LOCATION ... Which is why we like a number of places on our list, they are on the water on Front Street. 
Cheeseburger in Paradise isn't inexpensive, and there are probably better burgers, but when we go there we arrive early for a water front seat up stairs. Haven't been to Roy's yet and probably won't. If we're going to spent that kind of $$$ it has to have a water front view.

Always wondered about Outback too (the food is good, but not cheep ... however, it is in a strip mall with no view). Guess it is probably the name recognition. 

No one mentioned Mama's Fish House yet. $$$ but it has it all.

When we go to Maui Tacos it's easy to order. We order where we're gong... 
Lahina -> Lahaina (Charbroiled Chicken or Shredded Beef with Maui Tacos Rice, Cheese and our Fresh Guacamole) ... La Perouse Bay. -> La Perouse (Charbroiled Chicken and Shredded Beef with Black Beans, Maui Tacos Rice, Sour Cream and Fresh Mix Greens)  



Kona Lovers said:


> On Maui, for the prime rib, you might want to try 5 Palms in Lahaina.  Marty


We'll have to check it out ... thanks   We used to go to Kahana Keys ... but it's been gone for a long time


----------



## artringwald (Jul 23, 2012)

For dining, we prefer places with a view of the water. Scotties BBQ in Kapaa is great for lunch. At the Duke's next to the Marriott, you can watch the cruise ships sail out of the harbor while you eat. At the Duke's just north of the Westin, you can watch whales frolicking.

If you want to hike on Kauai, and don't want to spend all day doing it, try the Sleeping Giant trail (Nounou). Don't try to go past his chin though, it's too scary.

If you want a unique sailing adventure, try the America II in Lahaina. It's an America Cup yacht that was converted for tourists. If you're there in the winter, you should also also get to see whales close up.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 23, 2012)

artringwald said:


> ... try the America II in Lahaina. It's an America Cup yacht that was converted for tourists. ...


It's a blast ... 



hi06729 054 by dntanderson, on Flickr

prepare to get wet though  



hi06729 062 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 23, 2012)

We like Casa di Amici on Kauai:

http://www.casadiamicipoipu.com/

We also always have to eat at Puka Dog:

http://www.pukadog.com/home

The Koloa Fish Market is nothing to look at, but a friend who was born and raised on Kauai swears it's the best local food:

http://www.yelp.com/biz/koloa-fish-market-koloa

Best fish tacos I've ever had, anywhere:

http://www.chalupaskauai.com/

Another recommendation from my Kauai-bred friend:

http://www.yelp.com/biz/hamuras-saimin-lihue


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 23, 2012)

We did the plane ride on Kauai and it was great, but the highlight of our visit was the Hindu (or was it Buddist?) monastery and temple.  Be sure to make a reservation.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just got back from Maui:

1) don't miss swimming at Napili Bay (near Kapalua)
2) Check out Leoda's Kitchen and Pie Shop.   It doesn't really have a view of anything.  In fact the outside looks very undesirable.  But the inside looks amazing..  The food is pricey but it is great when you are looking for that home made taste.   http://www.leodas.com/
3) somthing that I recently discovered again is the Road to Hana.  We only made it to Mile marker 18 but it is was great.   Get a good guide book though.   My kids really like Twin Falls alot which was at mile marker 2 or something near it.  Anyways, the guide book I read said that it isn't a race to the end.  But we'll be going back so, on the next trip I think, we'll drive to the end and work our way back.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 24, 2012)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> 1) don't miss swimming at Napili Bay (near Kapalua)...


Very similar to kapalua .. but much less crowded...


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 24, 2012)

Avoid even if you are starving:  The Tavern Restaurant in Princeville.

However, if you like burned, cold popcorn, served as an appetizer,  you might like it.   

Sterling


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 24, 2012)

We enjoy Hanalei Gourmet, each and every visit. Don't miss their fish Tacos.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 24, 2012)

slip said:


> I definitely recommend a car on each island. As far as Restuarants, I like
> Kauai Pasta in Kapaa on Kauai. It's a little more expensive and not much to
> Look at from the outside but the food is great and save room for desert.



First of all, I'm glad to read a positive review for this restaurant.  

Our experience was the opposite, as it was the worst meal we had in all our time there.  Probably just a bad night.  Of the four of us, one son had what would be called a good meal, the fettucini alfredo.  DW said the spaghetti wasn't as good as Brick Oven's (of which she said was merely their pizza sauce dumped on spaghetti noodles). Our other son and I had the pizza which they ended up comping a dish of because their "new cheese" didn't perform up to expectations, leaving the crust soggy and inedible. 

I guess the secret is have the fettucini alfredo!  

Aloha, 

Marty


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2012)

That was the only time we went to Kauai Pasta but my whole family loved each
Dish they had. The deserts were really nice. DS had a desert that on the menu
Said there was a fifteen minute wait because of the preparation needed. We 
Where in no hurry, so he ordered it. DW took some pictures of the deserts, I'll
Try to find them but anyway the desert my son had was worth the wait and
Everyone wanted it after they tasted it.

Maybe it was that much better because DS picked up the check. 
It was a little pricey but what we had was high quality. Our bill was about
$137 for four people. That includes drinks and deserts for all four of us. We did have a few mixed drinks.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 24, 2012)

Jeff, Sterling, Dave, and/or anyone else,

Have you ever tried Lemongrass or the Wahoo Seafood Grill?  I've heard they're pricey, but good.  Just like to hear a fellow Tugger's view.

Mahalo,

Marty


----------



## epicenter800 (Jul 24, 2012)

Kauai,

Our favorites (we tend to like local food):

Nice take out food:

Pono Market in Kapaa (poke bowls, fried chicken, musubis) 

Koloa Fish Market in Koloa Town

Mark's Place

Nice sit down:

Josselin's in Poipu


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2012)

Love the Pono Market also, we usually go and order the day before. We give
a pickup time and it's ready to go. Usually either eat on the beach or take it
back to the lanai. The laulau is excellent.

Marty

Haven't tried either yet. On the last trip it was going to be either Lemongrass
or Kauai Pasta. DS was buying and he chose Kauai Pasta. I want to here about
these two also.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 24, 2012)

The things I miss on Maui:

1.  Long walks on Kaanapali Beach.

http://www.gohawaii.com/maui/regions-neighborhoods/west-maui/kaanapali-beach


2. Black Rock at the Sheraton.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g29220-d106161-Reviews-Black_Rock-Maui_Hawaii.html

If you get a chance, check out the sunset and Black Rock at the Sheraton, it's and experience.  They have a runner lighting all the torches, while divers dive from Black Rock, and the sun sets in the background. 


3. Fresh fish caught and sold daily at The Fish Market, in Kahana.  Take it back to the TS and throw it on the barbie.

http://www.fishmarketmaui.com/map/


4.  Molokini Crater.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g29220-d153836-Reviews-Molokini_Crater-Maui_Hawaii.html


5. Surfing, along the water, beaches, and temperature in general.  If you don't surf and/or don't want to try it, try paddle boarding.


Lastly, if you decide to try a Luau while on Maui, check out the one at the Sheraton.  And if you want to save $100, you can take the Westin TS presentation.  No pressure, $100 Amex card, and it was very interesting.

Aloha,


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 25, 2012)

I would say the Road to Hana is pretty spectacular and is a can't miss. The Black Sand Beach and Hamoa Beach are small slices of paradise 

Front St in downtown Lahaina is vibrant and eclectic.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jul 25, 2012)

*A few more comments*

Always fun to see how opinions differ.  Mostly I agree with the previous comments, except I did not like Hanalei Gourmet.....horrible meals for everyone in my group, but that  was a while ago, so hopefully they've improved.  I do recommend Captain Andy's for the Na Pali Cruise.....the crew is great, I've never been disappointed.  I've eaten  at Lemongrass in Kapaa, and enjoyed it a lot.
A special plug for the drive to Hana......some people say "never again" but it is an incredibly beautiful drive.  Try to get an early start because you don't want to drive back after dark....been there, done that!  Also, try to find out if there's been a lot of rain in that area, because then there is a greater risk of mudslides on the road.  It's a curvy road, lots of single lane bridges....just take your time and enjoy!
One other suggestion....check  out some farmers markets......never know what each may offer.
Kauai is my favorite neighbor island, Mauai has gotten kinda "busy", but I'm sure you'll love both!

Barb in Honolulu


----------



## pipet (Jul 27, 2012)

For casual eats/snacks in Kauai, I never miss a stop at Hamura for some local flavor, Puka Dog (best sauces & relishes), or Jo Jo's Shave Ice. I also eat a ton of poke; some of my favorite suppliers are Costco, Pono Market, & Ishihara's market.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 28, 2012)

Sights have been covered well by others. 

My favouite Kauai eats are:
1.  Beach House for sunset dinner with ocean view
2.  Hanalei Dolphin for nice fish and sitting outside by the river
3.  Babba Burger for casual fast food
4. Go to the St. Regis in Princeville for drinks, preferably around sunset - wonderful view


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 30, 2012)

subscribing to thread to follow and read reccs.  YEAH cant wait!


----------



## Bxian (Jul 31, 2012)

Also heading to Kauai for first trip.  I wanted to do the Captain Andy's trip-however, I suffer from motion sickness, so I am wondering if we should pass that up and do a photo tour instead.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2012)

When are you going to Kauai? For Captian Andy's the seas are calmer in the
Summer and fall. My daughter did the photo tour out of Kapaa In February.
She loved it and got some great pictures.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 1, 2012)

We will be on Kauai from 9/1 - 9/14


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2012)

I've never been to Kauai in September. DW thinks that's too early and we won't
Miss any winter here. I thought it would be a little warmer but less crowds.
In 2014 we'll be back in late October, early November. We like the cooler temps
And it's less crowded. We usually save a little on airfare too.
Plus that's our anniversary month, almost forgot that.


----------



## Bxian (Aug 3, 2012)

We are going later this month   Having a hard time deciding between the photo tour and Captain Andy's.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 4, 2012)

Bxian said:


> We are going later this month   Having a hard time deciding between the photo tour and Captain Andy's.



Captain Andy's


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 4, 2012)

As a Local Hawaii person.. do the road to hana, the sunrise on Haleakala (Bring a jacket it's cold) and Mama's fish house on Maui. Kauai...not much to do enjoy the beach and surroundings


----------



## sandesurf (Aug 29, 2012)

Aloha, You leave very soon! How exicting!

We love the Marriott Beach Club on Kauai! The beach there is so relaxing. Something we're so happy we did, was rent a cabana for a day. Turtles were swimming right next to us, in that water!
Also, drive out onto Hanalei Bay, if not spend the day there. Look back at the mountains and waterfalls. WOW

For THE BEST Mexican food (this coming from 5 So. Calif. natives, who should know), Mariachis! It's right across the street from the Marriott!! If you're into seafood, the Seafood enchilada (which is really a big burritto) is to die for!
Another vote for Scotty's BBQ, in Kapaa! I'm not a BBQ person, but loved it here!

On Maui, our favorites are Kimos (Ahi Poke appitizer is the BEST!) Lelani's in Whaler's Village.

Gee, can you tell we like to eat?! LOL

Have a wonderful time!
Aloha!


----------



## gwenco (Aug 31, 2012)

*Stuff to do on both islands*

We were just on Kauai in February - Capt Andy's - I suffer a great deal from motion / sea sickness but found a trick. Start taking dramine the day before (the non-drowsy kind), two hours before the trip and a few during. When we went, the seas were very rough so they took us further down the coast and what was suppose to be a 3 hr trip turned into a 5 so of course, dramanine wears  off after 3 hrs or so!

Also, ATV on Kapu ranch (sp). It is in Poipu and if located on a 4000 plus acre private ranch so it's the only way you can see it!  Also do brunch at Smiths and do vodka tasting afterwards! They also have a short train ride you can also partake in.

Maui - Definitely do the Road to Hana and start early! 6 a.m. if possible!  Bring cash as the vendors need your business.  
Go see the world famous Banyan Tree right in town!
Watch many of sunsets as they are just beautiful but then again, they are on all of the islands!


----------



## rclick (Aug 31, 2012)

*Just returned from WKORV-North*

You will love the resort - it's very near to Lahaina.  They offer transportation via shuttle if you elect to not get a rental car.

Definitely get Maui Revealed - it's the only travel book I enjoy reading.

We love Hike Maui - this was our third hike with them and we've enjoyed every one of our guides and hikes.  If you're outdoorsy - you'll love it.

http://www.hikemaui.com/

We did a third-time tour with Trilogy as well and enjoyed it as always:
http://www.sailtrilogy.com/

Restaurants:

Get off the plane and go directly to Mama's Fish House - do not pass go, do not collect $200 - just GO! We stopped back for lunch on our way back to the airport as well. (Make reservations)

We got up early our first morning (you will too) and went to The Gazebo in Napili for the best Macadamia Banana pancakes on the planet.  Recommend highly, but get there around 6:50 - 7:00 am.  It wasn't difficult for us.

Merriman's in Kapalua was recommended by a local and was really, really good.  Very close to as good as Mama's. It definitely was the best sunset - hands down.
http://merrimanshawaii.com/maui.htm

Show
You should definitely go to the Warren and Annabelle's show.  Sounds like something you would plan to do in Vegas rather than Maui, but it was so hilarious and definitely one our favorite things. Yes, it's a magic show, but it's SO much more than that. :rofl: 
http://www.warrenandannabelles.com/

Aloha ya'll!


----------



## Eagle7304 (Aug 31, 2012)

Restaurants:

Get off the plane and go directly to Mama's Fish House - do not pass go, do not collect $200 - just GO! We stopped back for lunch on our way back to the airport as well. (Make reservations)

We go to the Paia Fish Market. It has fresh fish and the prices are great(for Maui) Several kinds of fish tacos 


Merriman's in Kapalua was recommended by a local and was really, really good.  Very close to as good as Mama's. It definitely was the best sunset - hands down.
http://merrimanshawaii.com/maui.htm

Merriman's is our favorite restaurant in the world....food is great and the sunset is the best...location, location, location 


Aloha ya'll![/QUOTE]


----------



## MaryH (Aug 31, 2012)

I would recommend the American Cup yacht sail.  I saw it when I was in Maui but did not have time and it was a great deal.  I did it in NZ on NZ51 or NZ52 and it was about twice the price and well worth it so $50 is a bargin.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 1, 2012)

MaryH said:


> I would recommend the American Cup yacht sail.  I saw it when I was in Maui but did not have time and it was a great deal.   ...


We've done it twice ... it was a blast...


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 1, 2012)

Gotta have Mango Lava Flow  the best and sooo addictive !


----------



## daventrina (Sep 1, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Gotta have Mango Lava Drinks  the best and sooo addictive !


If we're drinking...
Add too...
Lava Flow 
Passion Colada

One of our favorites ... 
Maui Tai
4 oz. Pog
1 oz. Light run
1/2 oz. Mac nut liqueur
Pineapple wedge
1 oz. Black rum floater (Hana Bay Premium Dark/ Bacardi Select)

We try to be on/over the beach cocktail in hand for the sunset every night.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 1, 2012)

daventrina said:


> If we're drinking...
> Add too...
> Lava Flow
> Passion Colada
> ...



I like to keep it simple, then I'm likely to make them more often. Now I'm getting thirsty just thinking about it.

Maui Tai
4 oz. Pog
2 oz. Black rum floater, Hana Bay Premium Dark


----------



## daventrina (Sep 1, 2012)

artringwald said:


> I like to keep it simple, then I'm likely to make them more often.


Interesting that you mention that ... 
That is the more frequent recipe


----------

